# lost keyless entry fob: can i start without it? +batt cable: where to buy?



## xsauronx (Sep 9, 2008)

this is for a 1997 altima

Ok a couple of questions. for starters, i was working today outside and the keyless entry fob fell off my keychain...i cant find it, and the odds of it turning up are slim to none. is there a way to start my car without it? i tried unlocking the doors with the key on a hunch, but to no avail. 

i assume i need to contact a nissan dealer to get another fob, but theyre closed until monday. i *did* see some programmable ones on ebay, but do these things work? either way, i need to get my car asap, and only a deal will be of any help on a monday. 

second: the connector on the positive battery cable is cracking and i need a new one, it has something else that piggybacks onto that connector, so i assume i need to get a specific one, instead of using a generic connect and trying to attach them together? where is a good place to get the part or just a positive cable with that connector?


----------

